# Buckburgers & Buck-a-Roni



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2018)

*Buckburgers & Buck-a-Roni*


Weather was too nasty for this Old Bear to venture out, so some more indoor cooking was the plan.

So Mrs Bear got two packs of last year’s Deerburger out of the Deep Freeze for some “Buck-a-Roni” (2016 deer was a 8 Point Buck).

Two packs was a little much (3 pounds) for a Pot of Buck-a-Roni, so I decided to make a few Cheese BuckBurgers but all we had was 3 leftover Hot Dog Rolls.
So I made the Burgers shaped a little better for Hot Dog Rolls, and got rid of the Hot Dog Rolls.

BTW: Our Deerburger is always a mixture of 50% Venison, 25% Pork, and 25% Beef.

Then Mrs Bear went to work on the rest of the meat & made a Big Pot of Buck-a-Roni.
Once she was done, all I had to do was add a few squirts of Frank’s Hot Sauce to my Bowls.

So the first night I had two BuckBurgers in Hot Dog Rolls, then the second night was One Burger & some Buck-a-Roni, and from then on was Buck-a-Roni until it was all gone—A couple more Suppers & Lunches.

I’m ready for Spring Thaw Right Now!!!

Bear



2 packs of Deerburger from 2016 8-Point Buck:








3 Patties made to fit inside Leftover Hot Dog Rolls:







Ketchup & Mustard on Rolls:







I almost forgot how much juicier Pan Fried Burgers are than Grilled Burgers:







Two Burgers with Melted Cheese:







Close 'em up & add some Pickle Chips:







Next Night Mrs Bear's pot of "Buck-a-Roni":







Bear's first Plate:







And Another BuckBurger & another plate of Buck-a-Roni:







Melt that cheese & add the Pickle Chips:


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks darn good . I love the buck a roni . Have had that for many years with ground beef . Can't stop eatin it once I start . Nice meals !


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 20, 2018)

I grew up on that also, mom always made it with ground beef(no hunters in the family). We called it American Chop suey.

Looks like another winner out of the Bear den. 
Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## gary s (Jan 20, 2018)

Dang, I just ate and could still go for either one of those. They look great
:)

Gary


----------



## idahopz (Jan 20, 2018)

I like the blend of ground meats you're using - looks mighty tasty!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I grew up on that also, mom always made it with ground beef(no hunters in the family). We called it American Chop suey.
> 
> Looks like another winner out of the Bear den.
> Point for sure.
> ...



Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2018)

gary s said:


> Dang, I just ate and could still go for either one of those. They look great
> :)
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 20, 2018)

Great meals, Bear.   We mix our venison the same way.    I can't handle straight venison.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Bear, those are some tasty looking venison meals!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2018)

Those are some good looking burgers Bear!
I do all our burgers in a CI pan on the side burner of the grill, usually start out with a little bacon grease.
Nothing like a good greasy cheeseburger, that you have to wear wristbands to eat, so the juice doesn't run off your elbows!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2018)

John that looks great!! I haven't had venison in ages,may have to find a road kill to make some stuffed peppers Points
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2018)

idahopz said:


> I like the blend of ground meats you're using - looks mighty tasty!



Thank You Pete!
We tried all kinds of mixtures, but this one was our favorite. Been using it for a few years.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## lovethemeats (Jan 21, 2018)

I loved you used what you had on hand. The Buck-a-Roni looks darn good. Bear's Buck Burgers in your step by steps? If not. They should be. Everything looked so good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Great meals, Bear.   We mix our venison the same way.    I can't handle straight venison.



Thank You Adam!!
Yup---Straight "Deer"-burger doesn't appeal to anyone around here.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, those are some tasty looking venison meals!



Thank You CM !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Those are some good looking burgers Bear!
> I do all our burgers in a CI pan on the side burner of the grill, usually start out with a little bacon grease.
> Nothing like a good greasy cheeseburger, that you have to wear wristbands to eat, so the juice doesn't run off your elbows!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al




Thank You Al !!!
LOL---Wristbands---:D
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## troutman (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks quite tasty there Buc-A-Roo !!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2018)

tropics said:


> John that looks great!! I haven't had venison in ages,may have to find a road kill to make some stuffed peppers Points
> Richie



Thank You Brother Richie!!
And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2018)

lovethemeats said:


> I loved you used what you had on hand. The Buck-a-Roni looks darn good. Bear's Buck Burgers in your step by steps? If not. They should be. Everything looked so good.



Thank You!!
I have a couple similar there:
*Deerburgers*
*Bacon-Swiss Deerburgers*

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Looks darn good . I love the buck a roni . Have had that for many years with ground beef . Can't stop eatin it once I start . Nice meals !



Thank You Chopsaw!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2018)

troutman said:


> Looks quite tasty there Buc-A-Roo !!!




Thanks, but Buckaroos come from Texas.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 5, 2018)

Mmm, nice use of some buck burger Bear!  That all looks top notch!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Mmm, nice use of some buck burger Bear!  That all looks top notch!




Thank You Justin!!
We like it now & then---About as often as Chili.:D
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2018)

Awesome looking meal there Bear I could eat either one. Mom use to make the beef a roni and when the kids asked what was for supper she would say stewed buzzards and gum boots.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome looking meal there Bear I could eat either one. Mom use to make the beef a roni and when the kids asked what was for supper she would say stewed buzzards and gum boots.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And for the Like.
Funny what our elders used to say.
When most people were saying "It's raining Cats & Dogs", my Dad was saying "It's raining Pitchforks & Hammer handles!!"

Bear


----------

